# ok guys i need every ones help on this one im dealing with girl issues here!



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

i know this is something very different but these days us woman STRESS over looks and usually we stress over what other woman think is sexy and not other men so just wondering men what do you think makes a woman physically attractive? i mean in this time and day woman think that your ribs have to be sticking out and flat as a ral to be pretty ok fine but its not fine if thicker woman think they need to look like this as well so when is skinny too skinny and thick too thick?

i also need to know becuase i am volunteering at a high school after school hours for an all female club and the girls i am dealing with are very concerned about this subject and are interested to hear what the males have to say i mean it is pretty depressing when a bunch of very pretty girls age 17 and 18think they are ugly because they have a thicker more developed body then what magazines show or skinny girls think they are ugly because they dont have much curves and they feel they need boobs or a butt to look good.


so guys what do you think? super skinny? nice and thick? 

girls please add your input as well another females perspective to younger woman is always importaint and being pretty these days from what i have discussed with these girls is just plain old hell!

also please add what you think is appropriate for girls to wear this is another subject we will be discussing and goes hand in hand with the physical beauty part i mean have you seen the way these high school girls are dressing these days i mean they might as well be going to school butt naked! and why because they think it is what all men like an ass hanging out of a skirt and asee through painted on tank top. 

i hope you guys dont mind this thread i just need help on what to say to these girls next group and we have a pretty diverse group of females and males here so i think you guys will have some interesting opinions.


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

To me it's all in how you carry yourself..You don't have to have huge breasts and a baby doll face and such. I like a cofident woman who takes care of herself...JMHO


----------



## Taz (May 3, 2008)

is this a trick question???? u know as i get older it really doesnt make to much difference it is the way a woman holds herself really. what i mean by this is, is she proud and likes the way she looks (you can tell) then they are probably attractive to me. but on the other hand if they have waht looks like an eating disorder either way (too skinny too big) then that is a turn off. jsut remember u asked for opinions so dont take what i say to personal either.


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Hmmm well I have no butt and big boobs (sorry but its true hehe) my waist is wider than my hips, but I am not fat, i'm still in my weight group at 130lbs, but my body fat % is high.....but ya know what. who the hell cares. lol...I learned a long time ago that it just freakin doesn't matter, but I know its hard to tell that to a teenage girl.

My honest opinion is to have them evaluated by a certified personal trainer. Have someone come in and explain to them target weight groups, and body fat percentage, BMI, blah blah. Tell them what is healthy and what is not. Chances are most of the girls border on the unhealthy side of things. 

Someday..hopefully..they will understand that you just need to be happy with who you are, and own that person. If you want to change it..fine..but do it the healthy way..don't go puke up 5lbs in the bathroom. Ick.


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

no offense taken to any posts as long as they stay clean and respectfull. 

personally i think thicker is a better look then seing most ribs on a body male or female i personally am on the thicker side but i think it also looks healthier. i was once one of those girls who tried to change their body sooo often first i wanted to be skinny so i got abs then i saw men were with somewhat bigger or should i say "thicker"woman with curves so i changed to that and gave up my strict diet and exersize routines this was when i was 16 and now i think i finally found my comfort zone. 

our previouse subject was family and friend pressures but we had about 10 mins to talk about this new topic and what i told them in about 10 mins is to be comftorbal with who you are and work it as best you can if you dont like it then its not like you are stuck with that body if you feel you are too fat change your eating habit and work out if you feel your are too skinny or feel thicker is in get to the rice and beans (worked for me!) i also told them not every one is going to like what you look like so DONT try to acustome yourself for the world unless you want to end up in a mental institutuion!

so any add on great or how i should elaborate great! personal stories about yourself and looks great! and personal preferences great!


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Ok there are so many different things that come into play here its impossible to answer. Let me put it this way, If Jessica Alba came over and sat down next to me, I look over and think,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,shes hot!! However she then opens her mouth and begins to talk and is very conceited or talks trashy or talks down about other people and suddenly she is ugly as all get out and I want no part of her. 

Ok so same situation with a "thicker" girl who is moderately cute but just the opposite when we begin talking and now she is suddenly worht talking to.

Also two main key points, most people are attracted at first SOLEY on the physical apperance. Quite often there are two types of guys, guys just interested in some fun and then guys who are looking for something a little deeper. Most guys start off in the first category, sad but true.

I am constantly amazed at the girls I meet that for all practical standard are attractive but their self esteem is in the dumps. I dont know why but it is. Insecurity is not attractive and it also leads girls into the wrong relationships. Sooner or later they will run into a man who will capitalize on it and they will be miserable. A confident woman that is not cocky or over asertive is attractive.


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

A girl just has to be happy with herself. If she thinks she's ugly, the whole world will see her as ugly. 

But, a girl who is conceited is also ugly. When they are too stuck on themself, it makes a person want to pick out their flaws. There is nothing more unattractive than someone who thinks they are prettier than they really are.

High school is hard. They'll just have to grow up and make their own mistakes and find themselves like the rest of us did. As far as how should they dress, it really doesn't matter what we say. They're gonna wear whatever their friends are wearing. That's just how it goes. (I can't figure out how they come by these clothes. Who is buying the hoochie shorts for 12 year olds)? 

If they're skinny, they'll wish they were bigger. If they're curvy, they'll wish they were skinnier. If their hair is curly, they'll straighten it. If their hair is straight, they'll curl it. That's just how it is.


----------



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

It is not easy being super skinny either. I AM 5'2" AND WEIGH 100 LB. even. Believe it or not I have been struggling for 2 years to get back to my 115 pounds I use to be. My ribs don't show or anything, but I have some serious chicken legs...lol! Cancer tends to slow ya down. I had lymphoma and had to have chemo and radiation treatments. Those will sure take it out of a girl I tell ya!! But hey I 'm alive and kickin.
I know alot of guys who want skinny and guys who prefer thick girls. Just like some girls like skinny guys and some girl like stout guys. 
Boobs...couldn't tell ya...don't look at womens boobs. I just don't want my man's to be bigger than mine.
It would all depend on what you would want in a person. Girls, especially teenagers, tend to get caught up in the whole magazine look. I know I did, but not eating was no on my agenda!
It boils down to to much pressure to look like a supermodel...which I think is silly. If you notice now though alot of models are now starting to actually have curves. The thin model is phasing out.


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

"If you notice now though alot of models are now starting to actually have curves. The thin model is phasing out."

Thank god cause there is nothing grosser than a skeleton with a bikini on..


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Oh man! I've always gone for thick girls! My last petite was when I was 14 years old, I got with a chubby girl, things have never been the same. Also, I finally broke down and started a MySpace page, in effort to find an old friend. I was screwing around looking up old friends and girlfriends alike and I had a realization... I have NEVER had a girlfriend with boobs smaller than a full C, and that seems small to me. It's not something I have ever been consious of, I guess it's just an animal attraction. Honestly, I don't care about how a woman carries herself or what comes out of her mouth, generally I'm a chubby chaser! To actually go out on a second date with a girl they would have had to have a good personality and a brain. Now I'm married to a thick big boobed woman and I adore her. Oh and my daughters mom, she was definately thick and had a massive cup size. Hope this wasn't offensive, just answering the question.


----------



## litter mates (Jun 5, 2007)

i tend to go for middle of the road weight. Janet is 5'8" and weights 140 and i think that is perfect!!! however its all in the personality!!! i like funny, witty, honest, and a girl that like to have fun. they should be very family orientated and have a good religious back ground. i knew i was going to marry her from the first day i met her, there was just something about her. i'm not a boob man nor am i an ass man, its all about the legs(long). *relationships are funny, but its all about having fun together, no matter what you are doing!!! *


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

hell no they wont go said:


> so just wondering men what do you think makes a woman physically attractive?


When she is confident in what she is wearing, and it is not too provocative. Ya know, a sexy outfit yet worn in a respectful way.



hell no they wont go said:


> so when is skinny too skinny and thick too thick?


Too skinny is when the cheek bones are more noticeable than the collar bones.

Too thick is when you can see the cellulite without pinching the legs.



hell no they wont go said:


> so guys what do you think? super skinny? nice and thick?


That question is hard to answer, but a short and sweet one would be; the one that has the better personality and smile.


----------



## Midwest Bully (May 10, 2006)

*Do what makes you feel pretty. I've always been the type of girl thats never really cared what other people thought. You are who you are. Do what makes you happy.

I'm a bit of a tomboy. I've never played with barbie dolls, or gotten into painting my fingernails. I was always the one out runnin thru the woods, climbing trees, playing in the dirt. I'm 27 now, and to this day you won't find me in the house playing Betty Crocker or Suzie Homemaker ...lol You'll find me outside on my 4-wheeler racing thru mud holes or mud runnin in my truck! :thumbsup: That may not be what society expects a woman to be, thats me. Thats who i am, and i'll the first to say, you can love it or leave it. I'm going to have fun regardless.

My point is, what other think you should be shouldn't matter. You want somebody to love you for who you are and accept you for that, and not what they think you should be. Luckily i found a man who loves that, who didn't want a woman who sits at home and complains about how dirty he is when he comes, cause 9 chances out of 10 i'm either as muddy as he is or i'm mad because i didn't get to go! hehehe! *


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

It's up to parents to teach their daughters how to present themselves and have confidence. Not enough parents do that these days. Not enough fathers are involved in their daughter's lives. Not enough mothers set a good example. Whoever said "family oriented" was right on target. What this country needs is fewer "hotties" and more down to earth mothers.


----------



## Midwest Bully (May 10, 2006)

buzhunter said:


> What this country needs is fewer "hotties" and more down to earth mothers.


*Exactly!* :thumbsup:


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

buzhunter said:


> It's up to parents to teach their daughters how to present themselves and have confidence. Not enough parents do that these days. Not enough fathers are involved in their daughter's lives. Not enough mothers set a good example. Whoever said "family oriented" was right on target. What this country needs is fewer "hotties" and more down to earth mothers.


:goodpost: however, we are talking about teenagers in high school. The last person they want to hear things from, is their parents. At this stage in their life, they are more apt to listen to others... sad but true.


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

buzhunter said:


> What this country needs is fewer "hotties" and more down to earth mothers.


.............sorry but I don't think women should be looked at as potential mothers either, some of us....well, really don't like kids. Like me, i despise those pinky squishy things.

No offense to those of you that have.....those things.


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

I have two daughters and I HOPE AND PRAY when they hit their teenage years that they know they can come to me for anything. I have started telling them now that it doesn't matter what the problem is, what kind of trouble they are in, nothing is to bad that I wont be there to help and understand. I hope that by then we are friends enough that they feel that they can confide in me. I know that they will be teenagers and they may not want to deal with parents but I hope they know if it gets bad enough or serious enough we will be there to help out and not jump down their throats. I told my daughter, someday she may dissapoint me, but I will never ever quit loving her and no matter how dissapointed I could ever be will replace the fact that she is my daughter and I will always be there for her. I dont want her to ever be afraid to tell me anything!


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

BedlamBully said:


> .............sorry but I don't think women should be looked at as potential mothers either, some of us....well, really don't like kids. Like me, i despise those pinky squishy things.
> 
> No offense to those of you that have.....those things.


I think what Buzhunter meant was those who already are mothers need to focus on their family more than they focus on "baby weight" or being a "milf", etc.

IMO after you've had a baby (I never have given birth and I never will so this is just my opinion) you should work on being healthy, since it's in the best interest of you and your child, but as far as stressing about weight and body image, it's not healthy for you and it's definitely not a good example to set for children, especially young girls.


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

BedlamBully said:


> .............sorry but I don't think women should be looked at as potential mothers either, some of us....well, really don't like kids. Like me, i despise those pinky squishy things.
> 
> No offense to those of you that have.....those things.


Meh. None taken.
I guess you have to see it from other people eyes to understand why they see potential. The moment I met my wife I could tell she had mother potential, she and I don't have any kids. My daughters mom on the other hand, her personality screams I don't need kids. Not saying anything mean about her she just gives off that vibe. I guess it goes hand in hand with seeing potential, period. I see potential in people for different things, so why would it be bad to see a good future mom? And who doesn't love a MILF BTW?

Edit: Probably shoul've read the ENTIRE thread before posting.


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

OldFortKennels said:


> Ok there are so many different things that come into play here its impossible to answer. Let me put it this way, If Jessica Alba came over and sat down next to me, I look over and think,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,shes hot!! However she then opens her mouth and begins to talk and is very conceited or talks trashy or talks down about other people and suddenly she is ugly as all get out and I want no part of her.
> 
> Ok so same situation with a "thicker" girl who is moderately cute but just the opposite when we begin talking and now she is suddenly worht talking to.
> 
> ...


You the man Andy!!!!


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

OldFortKennels said:


> I have two daughters and I HOPE AND PRAY when they hit their teenage years that they know they can come to me for anything. I have started telling them now that it doesn't matter what the problem is, what kind of trouble they are in, nothing is to bad that I wont be there to help and understand. I hope that by then we are friends enough that they feel that they can confide in me. I know that they will be teenagers and they may not want to deal with parents but I hope they know if it gets bad enough or serious enough we will be there to help out and not jump down their throats. I told my daughter, someday she may dissapoint me, but I will never ever quit loving her and no matter how dissapointed I could ever be will replace the fact that she is my daughter and I will always be there for her. I dont want her to ever be afraid to tell me anything!


if there were more fathers like you i dont think this subject would even be that much of a problem today. to me my father is a stranger dont know if he has other children, married, or dead all i remember about him is he is a rich cuban coke head. and boy do i get a lot of grief from my moms side of the family for it!

i do think that in a daughters life the father plays an importaint role i mean hearing things from your mom like be happy with who you are and all that other stuff when it comes to a girls maturity doesnt mean much because how does she know she isnt a man she cant tell me from a males perspective so it doesnt matter. i think hearing something like this is better off left to the fathers because this comming from a male figure will mean more to a teenage daughter and they will be talking from own expirience or beliefs.

to the mothers you can do your best but like they always say shes a dadies girl or hes a mamas boy. its ALWAYS a beutifull thing for a mother to beable to connect with their daughters andv that to me is a very special bond but if you want to give advise or whatever if you have a son he will probobly be more prone to listening even if it seems like he isnt. but from what i have learned children attract more to the opposite sex parent.


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

For what its worth I am constantly telling both my daughters they are beautiful, I also tell them they are strong and smart. I tell them they can do anything the set their minds to doing. I do my best to not put my "wants" in front of theirs. If she wants to be in the chess club instead of playing soccer, I will suck it up and encourage her to play chess. As long as its not going to hurt her, Im behind them. Another key issue I stress is doing their best and leaving it at that. Just last night I was talking with Cheyenne and telling her that being the best wasnt as important as trying her best. All I ask of her is that she do the best she can and if her best isnt the absolute best possible thats ok with me as long as she does what she can. Thats all anyone can expect. Im not going to push my kid to be a A+ student if her best is a B, I will just want to see B's.

Oh and thanks for the comment about being a father. I had great parents and owe it to them. I just want my kids to think of me as I do my parents.


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

> also please add what you think is appropriate for girls to wear this is another subject we will be discussing and goes hand in hand with the physical beauty part i mean have you seen the way these high school girls are dressing these days i mean they might as well be going to school butt naked! and why because they think it is what all men like an ass hanging out of a skirt and asee through painted on tank top.


Here is my opinion on this and its not the popular one.

1. In H.S. most guys are superficial and only thinking of sex. Dressing like everything is available only encourages this, attracts the wrong guys, and speaks poorly of the girl.

2. A girl that is to easy to me is a turn off. I once worked with twins, they were cute, one pretty much threw herself at me and I couldnt stand her, the other one I liked. She respected herself and I found that more attractive. If a girl is easy, she was easy for everyone else and thats just not my thing.

3. You dont have to dress like a hooker to get noticed, GUYS NOTICE ALL GIRLS!!!!!!!!! plain and simple. What you dress says mountains about you and your character.


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

BedlamBully said:


> .............sorry but I don't think women should be looked at as potential mothers either, some of us....well, really don't like kids. Like me, i despise those pinky squishy things.
> 
> No offense to those of you that have.....those things.


None taken. Where you from? San Francisco???


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Carriana said:


> I think what Buzhunter meant was those who already are mothers need to focus on their family more than they focus on "baby weight" or being a "milf", etc.
> 
> IMO after you've had a baby (I never have given birth and I never will so this is just my opinion) you should work on being healthy, since it's in the best interest of you and your child, but as far as stressing about weight and body image, it's not healthy for you and it's definitely not a good example to set for children, especially young girls.


That is exactly what I meant. Too many narcisistic people out there having babies and not raising them. Making them is the easy part. Taking the responsibilty seriously is apparently pretty difficult for most based on the kids I see in public.


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Andy, you are a good father but sadly, it appears, a dying breed. Keep up the hard work and help us pump out one more decent generation. 


Hell No, I agree with you 100%. Good post!:thumbsup:


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

buzhunter said:


> None taken. Where you from? San Francisco???


LMAO, good one!!!!!!!!! :rofl:


----------



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

OldFortKennels said:


> For what its worth I am constantly telling both my daughters they are beautiful, I also tell them they are strong and smart. I tell them they can do anything the set their minds to doing. I do my best to not put my "wants" in front of theirs. If she wants to be in the chess club instead of playing soccer, I will suck it up and encourage her to play chess. As long as its not going to hurt her, Im behind them. Another key issue I stress is doing their best and leaving it at that. Just last night I was talking with Cheyenne and telling her that being the best wasnt as important as trying her best. All I ask of her is that she do the best she can and if her best isnt the absolute best possible thats ok with me as long as she does what she can. Thats all anyone can expect. Im not going to push my kid to be a A+ student if her best is a B, I will just want to see B's.
> 
> Oh and thanks for the comment about being a father. I had great parents and owe it to them. I just want my kids to think of me as I do my parents.


See that is just being a GREAT FATHER, any man can help make a baby but it takes a *father* to be there and through thick and thin for that child. Same as a female. Just b/c you have a child does not mean you are a father or a mother. I do the same thing with my girls and son. I let them know everyday how special they are and do everything I can to make sure they feel great about themselves. I am very grateful for my kids, there was a time in my life with cancer that I thought I only had a little time with them.
I think with girls they need have good self-esteem about themselves with high standards. The less likely they are to pick the loser of the bunch, the wife beater, alcoholic, etc.
Some parents now a days are so wrapped up in themselves still trying to live like a teen that they are more a friend then a parent.
I was in Wal-Mart one day last month and when we were walking in we passed a mother dressed in daisy dukes and a tube top, her daughter who could not of been more than 5, came out in daisy dukes and a really slinky tube top with those lil high heels on!!!! Pissed me off to no end and I told the mom she should be ashamed of herself for dressing such a young child up like that. No wonder we have so many child crimes and an increase in female rapes.
The whole point is we need to be parents first, friend second. We need to let our kids be kids as long as we can.


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

buzhunter said:


> None taken. Where you from? San Francisco???


ew cali...again no offense just not a big fan. LoL...Idaho!


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Yeah, you won't catch me out there either. :cheers:


----------



## Passenger (Jun 10, 2008)

OldFortKennels said:


> I have two daughters and I HOPE AND PRAY when they hit their teenage years that they know they can come to me for anything. I have started telling them now that it doesn't matter what the problem is, what kind of trouble they are in, nothing is to bad that I wont be there to help and understand. I hope that by then we are friends enough that they feel that they can confide in me. I know that they will be teenagers and they may not want to deal with parents but I hope they know if it gets bad enough or serious enough we will be there to help out and not jump down their throats. I told my daughter, someday she may dissapoint me, but I will never ever quit loving her and no matter how dissapointed I could ever be will replace the fact that she is my daughter and I will always be there for her. I dont want her to ever be afraid to tell me anything!


My mom has always been this way with me. As long as I can remember, she always told me regardless the situation, regardless of how much I messed up, to always be honest with her, and let her know exactly whats going on if I needed help with somethnig. My mother is #1 in my life. People used to say marry a woman like your mother, that'd be impossible for me because my mother is such an amazing person. I'm close right now though, I've got myself a breath taking girl. She is super confident, very smart, knows how to carry herself, and is all around just an awesome girl.

The way someone looks will make an attraction, but how someone acts will make the connection. Gotta go more than skin deep.


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

*Im gonna keep it short and sweet.
I like a girl who is nice,i hate bitches and was involved with one for 5 years,never again,i like a girl who is a individual,no yuppies,preppies or chearleader types,i like round figures[use your imagination]i like a girl who is very freaky[again imagination]$ a nice car and no kids are a plus.Ballz to the wall out of control party freaks are also cool with me,liars,sluts are huge turn offs,well let me rephrase that,sluts are a turn off if there"your"girlfriend,if they arent then they are super cool confidance is also key,i had a girl friend who was beutiful,but thought she was fat for some reason and was a real bad bulimic,and she weighed 115 pounds,it sucks when a girl has a poor outlook on herself that has been created by are culture,i like big butts and softness,i dont wana lay down with a rock..!!!!!!!!.*:angeldevi


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

buzhunter said:


> Yeah, you won't catch me out there either. :cheers:


whys that buzhunter,scared of hot girls?they didnt write the song as a joke ya know,im also dead serious...
there are atractive girls all over the place and in all parts of the world,but in california,especialy southern california it just all comes toghether,it must be the weather and the vibe but there are hot girls every were you look.
Not so much in my area though,alot of hippster,scenester girls who think there hot sh!#...
Girls are one of my fav topics!!!!
Dogs girls and $,get r done.....


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

cane76 said:


> whys that buzhunter,scared of hot girls?they didnt write the song as a joke ya know,im also dead serious...
> there are atractive girls all over the place and in all parts of the world,but in california,especialy southern california it just all comes toghether,it must be the weather and the vibe but there are hot girls every were you look.
> Not so much in my area though,alot of hippster,scenester girls who think there hot sh!#...
> Girls are one of my fav topics!!!!
> Dogs girls and $,get r done.....


LMAO, you crack me up!

Could it be all the actress/singer/fill-in-the-blank wannabe women who were the hottest thing in their high school and think they got a real chance to make it big out in Cali?

Just a thought...

**No offense to any actress, singer, etc. hopefuls out there LOL. **


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

Carriana said:


> Could it be all the actress/singer/fill-in-the-blank wannabe women who were the hottest thing in their high school and think they got a real chance to make it big out in Cali?


I think it has more to do with all the boob job doctors!!!


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

I think your on to something,hehe.
anyways who cares if a girls a superficial bimbo if your only going to be around here for a short while anyways./
Im basically the type of guy fathers warn there daughters about,i like wild girls,cute girls and if theres no strings attached,hey,even better...
At least im honest also.honesty means alot.


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

smokey_joe said:


> I think it has more to do with all the boob job doctors!!!


fake tits are a turn off,a girl has to be comfortable in her own skin.
The body looks best when its proportionate.


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

cane76 said:


> I think your on to something,hehe.
> anyways who cares if a girls a superficial bimbo if your only going to be around here for a short while anyways./
> Im basically the type of guy fathers warn there daughters about,i like wild girls,cute girls and if theres no strings attached,hey,even better...
> At least im honest also.honesty means alot.


LOL!!! I don't know why but this reminds me of a story.

A few of us girls went to the club one night and one of our friends flirted around with this guy all night. When he was about to leave, he asked for her number. She was staying with her grandma at the time, and didn't have a cell phone, so asked for his instead. He flat out told her he would give her his number, but not to call unless she planned on "hooking up". He said he worked all the time and didn't really have time for "dating". Sometimes, men are too honest for their own good. I mean, my friend is kina slutty, she would have probably gave it up if he had kept his mouth shut, but the bluntness was a turn off.


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

smokey_joe said:


> LOL!!! I don't know why but this reminds me of a story.
> 
> A few of us girls went to the club one night and one of our friends flirted around with this guy all night. When he was about to leave, he asked for her number. She was staying with her grandma at the time, and didn't have a cell phone, so asked for his instead. He flat out told her he would give her his number, but not to call unless she planned on "hooking up". He said he worked all the time and didn't really have time for "dating". Sometimes, men are too honest for their own good. I mean, my friend is kina slutty, she would have probably gave it up if he had kept his mouth shut, but the bluntness was a turn off.


no,
that sounds like a dude with no tact what so ever,but its not just dudes.alot of girls are just straight up scary,i mean evil,skanlessive seen alot of stuff thats why honesty is important because so many people are liars,men and women[women mostly,hehe].j/k


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

cane76 said:


> whys that buzhunter,scared of hot girls?they didnt write the song as a joke ya know,im also dead serious...
> there are atractive girls all over the place and in all parts of the world,but in california,especialy southern california it just all comes toghether,it must be the weather and the vibe but there are hot girls every were you look.
> Not so much in my area though,alot of hippster,scenester girls who think there hot sh!#...
> Girls are one of my fav topics!!!!
> Dogs girls and $,get r done.....


IMO, CA is a morally bankrupt cesspool of liberal filth. Seems like the pimple on the ass of the USA from my point of view. Hot girls? Yeah, I like 'em. I like a lot of things that I'm wise enough to ignore. I'm not a 18 year old boy anymore, I'm a husband and a father. Gotta have priorities. All that glitters isn't gold.


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

CA is a morally bankrupt cesspool of liberal filth -Buz

Mmm hmm!


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

cane76 said:


> fake tits are a turn off,a girl has to be comfortable in her own skin.
> The body looks best when its proportionate.


Another sign that a woman isn't comfortable in her own skin..JMHO


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

buzhunter said:


> IMO, CA is a morally bankrupt cesspool of liberal filth. Seems like the pimple on the ass of the USA from my point of view. Hot girls? Yeah, I like 'em. I like a lot of things that I'm wise enough to ignore. I'm not a 18 year old boy anymore, I'm a husband and a father. Gotta have priorities. All that glitters isn't gold.


I would have never had you pegged as a conservative.


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

buzhunter said:


> I'm a husband and a father. Gotta have priorities.


Hey, me too. CA hasn't changed my priorities :thumbsup:


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

buzhunter said:


> IMO, CA is a morally bankrupt cesspool of liberal filth. Seems like the pimple on the ass of the USA from my point of view. Hot girls? Yeah, I like 'em. I like a lot of things that I'm wise enough to ignore. I'm not a 18 year old boy anymore, I'm a husband and a father. Gotta have priorities. All that glitters isn't gold.


thats the biggest sterotypical blanket statement ever spoken really,Californias just a place like any other and has its good sides and its bad.are you really that blind?or do you use some fox media bill o'riely bullshit and judge a whole state by san francisco and hollywood?Ya,the sierra nevada's full of liberal filth[i guess you mean hippies,gays,and democrats,minority's and feminist's],lol.the majority of california is fuckin farmland dude,not what you see on t.v or what some dip shit says on t.v who basically deserves to get the wrinkles beat out of him,ya,im from Woodland ca,the most liberal place on earth
My question is this,have ya ever even been to california?............


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

cane76 said:


> thats the biggest sterotypical blanket statement ever spoken really,Californias just a place like any other and has its good sides and its bad.are you really that blind?or do you use some fox media bill o'riely bullshit and judge a whole state by san francisco and hollywood?Ya,the sierra nevada's full of liberal filth[i guess you mean hippies,gays,and democrats,minority's and feminist's],lol.the majority of california is fuckin farmland dude,not what you see on t.v or what some dip shit says on t.v who basically deserves to get the wrinkles beat out of him,ya,im from Woodland ca,the most liberal place on earth
> My question is this,have ya ever even been to california?............


If California is so great....why to they keep moving to Idaho?  I like northern Cali, the redwoods, ect...but not a fan of southern cali so much.


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

BedlamBully said:


> If California is so great....why to they keep moving to Idaho?  I like northern Cali, the redwoods, ect...but not a fan of southern cali so much.


Because they can't hang


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

A lot of ppl are moving to Washington (state) from Cali too. I can't blame them. I was born and raised here and I wouldn't trade it for anything in the world! I *heart* the Pac NW! 

Except for the winter, can get a little dreary, and I think a lot of people, myself included, end up suffering from Seasonal Affective Disorder because of the :rain:


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

BedlamBully said:


> If California is so great....why to they keep moving to Idaho?  I like northern Cali, the redwoods, ect...but not a fan of southern cali so much.


I dont know,who are they?Ive been to idaho,had a uncle who lived in a town called arco,pretty place[not arco,idaho].One reason folks are moving from california is because the price of living is outragous,gas is [email protected] blown through the roof,and unemployment is sky high,and in my personal opinion,where i live in the sacramento valley it is hot as hell,[probably because it is hell and were all being punished for our lack of morality and sinfull lifestyles,save me lord,save my evil soul,save me jesus for i have sinned].


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

Here is what the stats are from Wikipedia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/California

Historical populations 
Census Pop. %± 
1850 92,597 - 
1860 379,994 310.4% 
1870 560,247 47.4% 
1880 864,694 54.3% 
1890 1,213,398 40.3% 
1900 1,485,053 22.4% 
1910 2,377,549 60.1% 
1920 3,426,861 44.1% 
1930 5,677,251 65.7% 
1940 6,907,387 21.7% 
1950 10,586,223 53.3% 
1960 15,717,204 48.5% 
1970 19,953,134 27% 
1980 23,667,902 18.6% 
1990 29,760,021 25.7% 
*2000 33,871,648 13.8% 
Est. 2007[12] 36,553,215 7.9%*

Here's Idaho: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Idaho

Historical populations 
Census Pop. %± 
1870 14,999 - 
1880 32,610 117.4% 
1890 88,548 171.5% 
1900 161,772 82.7% 
1910 325,594 101.3% 
1920 431,866 32.6% 
1930 445,032 3% 
1940 524,873 17.9% 
1950 588,637 12.1% 
1960 667,191 13.3% 
1970 712,567 6.8% 
1980 943,935 32.5% 
1990 1,006,749 6.7% 
*2000 1,293,953 28.5% 
Est. 2007 1,499,402 15.9%*

Looks like Idaho is getting popular.


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

cane76 said:


> thats the biggest sterotypical blanket statement ever spoken really,Californias just a place like any other and has its good sides and its bad.are you really that blind?or do you use some fox media bill o'riely bullshit and judge a whole state by san francisco and hollywood?Ya,the sierra nevada's full of liberal filth[i guess you mean hippies,gays,and democrats,minority's and feminist's],lol.the majority of california is fuckin farmland dude,not what you see on t.v or what some dip shit says on t.v who basically deserves to get the wrinkles beat out of him,ya,im from Woodland ca,the most liberal place on earth
> My question is this,have ya ever even been to california?............


Have I ever been to CA? No. That's why I said you'll never catch me out there. Am I stereotyping the whole state based on Hollywood and SF? Absolutely. Though I'm sure the farmland is overrun with illegal aliens much like your healthcare and education systems, is that OK with you guys? Somebody needs to stand up and let Arnold know that he won't "be back". Sorry, cheif. Not an O'reilly fan. He's more liberal than you think. Actually I probably am too but I would never impose such views on this country in the voting booth. It's just counterproductive from my perspective. JMO, try not to let it get under your skin. Let's get back to dogs.:cheers:


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

smokey_joe said:


> I would have never had you pegged as a conservative.


LOL, I'm a complicated man. I do have a few liberal views. Mostly conservative.


----------



## Taz (May 3, 2008)

there was this joke posted in the CNC department at my old job that had a hot a$$ looking girl on it that said in text "doesnt matter what she looks like someone somewhere is sick of her sh!-" but that probably holds true for both parties. of course i know it does, my girl tells me that all the time.


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

NesOne said:


> Here is what the stats are from Wikipedia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/California
> 
> Historical populations
> Census Pop. %±
> ...


...unfortunatly.


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

BedlamBully said:


> ...unfortunatly.


hahahaha, especially when they all start having "kids", or bringing them with them


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

Taz said:


> there was this joke posted in the CNC department at my old job that had a hot a$$ looking girl on it that said in text "doesnt matter what she looks like someone somewhere is sick of her sh!-" but that probably holds true for both parties. of course i know it does, my girl tells me that all the time.


That's funny right there.


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Taz said:


> there was this joke posted in the CNC department at my old job that had a hot a$$ looking girl on it that said in text "doesnt matter what she looks like someone somewhere is sick of her sh!-" but that probably holds true for both parties. of course i know it does, my girl tells me that all the time.


I've seen that before. It is funny. What kind of work do you/ did you do? I've been doing CNC work for a while now.


----------



## Taz (May 3, 2008)

buzhunter said:


> I've seen that before. It is funny. What kind of work do you/ did you do? I've been doing CNC work for a while now.


did alot of prototype work for other companies and even more for the company that i was at. i did a lot of widdling with ball nose end mills and billet blocks of aluminium. now i go to school for welding. there is no market for unskilled trades anymore atleast with welding i can pack up and go and guaranteed a job somewhere


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Girls have self esteem issues much sooner than high school. Sadly it stats as early as grade school

It is not only the lack of parental involvement though yes, lack in morals and family taught values. Parents buying their kids boob jobs for graduation and such certainly doesn't help matters.

It is society in general. 

How women are depicted on TV, in music videos, movies, in magazines etc is a huge part of it IMO.

If certain images are constantly crammed in their face from the time they are little they start to look at themselves and wonder why they don't look like Barbie or Brats dolls.


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

:goodpost: i swear i think if this world already isnt hell then it is going to hell at an alarmingly fast pace and there is no stop button im about to keep my bible under my pillow every night praying that something changes!. i mean look what this world is causing young girls to do and how to think. there are about 2,000 and more issues with this world but what can ya do. as of now i am dedicated to help change the immage of the pitbull everything else is more or less on the back burner. 

but if i could i would gladly solve all the worlds problems its depressing just thinking about them all.


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Patch-O-Pits said:


> Girls have self esteem issues much sooner than high school. Sadly it stats as early as grade school
> 
> It is not only the lack of parental involvement though yes, lack in morals and family taught values. Parents buying their kids boob jobs for graduation and such certainly doesn't help matters.
> 
> ...


Have you ever watched that show on mtv "My Super Sweet 16"? I max out on about five minutes of it before I need to change the channel. Money, fame, overindulgent parents who think that their money can raise their children for them! What 16 year old needs a $200k car for their first car? My first car was a POS but I paid for it myself with the money I earned!

Values people. What we need to be teaching our kids are values! Work ethic, integrity, morals. These are the things that are important and are going to help kids turn into responsible adults!


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Very good posts, ladies.


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

*i remember...*

I remember high school. It was hard. the trick is how do you blend in and stand out at the same time. As far as clothes go, modest is the key because it translates into "classy" The kids forget they attract what they project. Intelligence, trash, sincrity---you name it. Yeah the slurs and barbs may hurt for now but when they go back to the reunions, they will be proud of themselves for their individualism. I know myself, I'll never be any more than what I am shape-wise (5'8 and 110lbs.) but my husband picked me for my heart and brains rather than what will sag and turn gray later. The "long haul" relationships are what the youngsters yearn for but they only are at the "sprint" stage.---Good Luck in your efforts to mold the future.:cheers:


----------



## maze31 (Jun 29, 2008)

Good question but very hard to answer, I thing women or girls for that matter should learn to be ...instead of looking for perfection....there is no such thing... no where is it written one size fits all....how boring the world would be if this was fact! variety is the spice of life!


----------



## locote6174 (May 28, 2008)

to each is own. plain and simple if GOD wanted a big woman/girl to be thin then shed be it, and a thin woman/girl big then theyd be it. I personally dont cae for large woman because of an experience that i had with a hairy bellybutton when i was 14or15 yrs. old(use your imagination LMAO)just the thought of it makes me laugh ,i think imma have a nightmare. but you should teach them to accept how there body is, but if they cant accept it then all they got to do is correct the situation. but right now at that age education is more important. i think imma have a nightmare


----------

